

Interhoods - Find Designers and Developers in Your Neighborhood - dhess
http://sanfrancisco.interhoods.org/

======
dhess
It maps GitHub and Dribble accounts to neighborhoods in 3 cities - SF, NYC and
Chicago. Could be cool for organizing meetups, or just finding a partner for
coffee or lunch.

